# Jumpers



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Qestion about deer, last year we spent 2 days out before we finnaly got one. It took me till the second weekend to get mine. The prob we had was most times the deer would jump 200yrds+ from us. No matter what we did it seamed like they had us on radar and spooked too early to give us any good shots. Any thoughs about that? I was thinking it was some traffic from guys looking for ducks. There were new trails all over our land just before deer season started. (granted it was not posted). Would a simple posting keep the deer from getting so skitish or were we just fubared.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Were you upwind,or downwind?It only takes one shot and they stay skitish for the rest of the season.........They are a flee animal anyhow...


----------

